# Ballhead for Gitzo 2542L



## kirkcha (Oct 26, 2014)

Going to replace ballhead and would like to get RRS BH-55 but thinking the size/weight might make a 2 series top heavy. Any thoughts if this is too big of head for these legs? 

If 55 is too big, any other recommendations between BH-40, Kirk, Markins Q20, Acratech that would fit these legs better? Right now biggest lens is 70-300L and not sure if I would go much bigger (maybe 400 5.6) and if I did I would probably have to go to gitzo 3 series anyway.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 26, 2014)

A Uniqball is worth a look if you plan on a long lens; its gimbal functionality could keep you from fighting with a traditional ballhead.

Jim


----------



## brad-man (Oct 26, 2014)

BH55 would definitely be overkill. My 2 cents: Acratech GP or Markins Q3. 

PS: Try not to raise the column if you can avoid it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 26, 2014)

BH55 would be overkill in my opinion.

I got an Arcratech GP and think it is the best medium capacity general photography head out there, if I lost mine tonight I'd order another from B&H tomorrow.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> BH55 would be overkill in my opinion.
> 
> I got an Arcratech GP and think it is the medium capacity best general photography head out there, if I lost mine tonight I'd order another from B&H tomorrow.



Acratech has first rate customer service as well. The liquid in the bubble level of my clamp evaporated around two or three years after I bought it. I called Acratech and they sent me a replacement immediately (at no charge of course).


----------



## tayassu (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd go for the small UniqBall (I think its the UHB-35 or something) or the Novoflex CB3 II. Both great, medium heavy ball heads, perfectly suited for your type of lenses.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the full range of Markins ballheads, and highly recommend them.


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 27, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> I have the full range of Markins ballheads, and highly recommend them.



I had the Q10 on a 2-series Gitzo a few years ago, and it's a very well balanced combo that can handle anything you can put on those legs. Kept the Q10 when I sold the Gitzo and still use it on my RRS. Really like the "sweet spot" adjustment on Markins heads, and the strength-to-weight ratio.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 27, 2014)

Just to throw in another option:

http://www.manfrotto.com/hydrostatic-ball-head-with-rc4-rapid-connect-system

I use this one on a SIRUI 3204X and I am very satisfied:
- very sturdy ball head
- no visible deviation while fixing the ball after positioning the camera
with 70-200 + APS-C
- very low deviation with the 4.6 400 in near horizontal positions
- the panning is released/locked separately and works VERY smooth - might be usable for
video but I have to produce a handle to lead the camera well ...

But:
- choose the exchangeable plate well - I had a lot of RC4s just before I bought that head
- and is not too compact/light at 730 grams


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> Just to throw in another option:
> 
> http://www.manfrotto.com/hydrostatic-ball-head-with-rc4-rapid-connect-system
> 
> ...



I had the linked 468MG hydrostatic head for a while, definitely a nice head (arguably the best of the Manfrotto ballheads). 

Regarding choosing the QR plate well, best advice is to *NOT* choose a Manfrotto plate at all. The RC2 wiggles in the locked clamp, the RC0 and RC4 don't but are bigger than the bottom of the camera, and way bigger than a lens collar foot, so they stick out and get in the way. 

Whatever head you choose, get one that uses the Arca Swiss-type plate/clamp system. (For the Manfrotto 468MG, get the head with no clamp and add a Wimberley C-12, Kirk, or RRS clamp...but for that price I'd say just get the RRS BH-40 LR).


----------



## quod (Oct 27, 2014)

kirkcha said:


> Going to replace ballhead and would like to get RRS BH-55 but thinking the size/weight might make a 2 series top heavy. Any thoughts if this is too big of head for these legs?


I have the travel version of these legs and I have the BH-55. In use, the head does not feel too big or heavy for the legs. If you use a tripod sling (i.e. Op/Tech sling), you want to flip the tripod head side down due to the weight of the BH-55.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the 2540F, with the RRS BH-40 head. Which works well. I have a BH-55 also, but I use that on a larger RRS TVC-34. I don´t really see the point of having a lighter tripod, just to weight it down with a heavy head.


----------



## kirkcha (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for all the great recommendations. The Uniqball is a new one to me and looks interesting.



Eldar said:


> I have the 2540F, with the RRS BH-40 head. Which works well. I have a BH-55 also, but I use that on a larger RRS TVC-34. I don´t really see the point of having a lighter tripod, just to weight it down with a heavy head.



Yes, this makes sense. The reason I was thinking about the BH-55 is the price difference is really not that much different than the BH-40 and I would not have to upgrade in the future (other than legs) if I did go bigger. Along with everyone seems to love this head. But if it might be unstable it defeats the purpose. I did buy the 2 series to save some weight for hiking but I do have a lighter weight ballhead (Sirui K30) currently I could swap out. Just trying to avoid buying twice and get the best quality I can. Down the line I can see the value of having two different setups and might buy a 3 series too. All the advice is great and thanks again (currently using RRS L Bracket)


----------



## cycleraw (Oct 27, 2014)

I use a Acratech GP on my smaller hiking/backpacking tripod and RRS BH-55 on my larger RRS 34L legs. Both work great but prefer the RRS combo when weight isn't an issue.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 27, 2014)

kirkcha said:


> Going to replace ballhead and would like to get RRS BH-55 but thinking the size/weight might make a 2 series top heavy. Any thoughts if this is too big of head for these legs?
> 
> If 55 is too big, any other recommendations between BH-40, Kirk, Markins Q20, Acratech that would fit these legs better? Right now biggest lens is 70-300L and not sure if I would go much bigger (maybe 400 5.6) and if I did I would probably have to go to gitzo 3 series anyway.



I use an Arca Swiss monoball Z. It is much heavier than the BH-40 but lighter than the BH-55. It does make my GT 2541 a bit top-heavy, but not nearly as much as the RRS leveling base TA-U-LB does.
In my opinion, the top heaviness isn't an issue. When you use it, it will have a much heavier camera+lens combo anyway, and you should add sandbags etc. to stabilize it in any case.
However, a less ergonomic ballhead will be a bigger problem, and most people who've used both say the BH-40 isn't as ergonomic as the BH-55. Of course, I think the Arca Swiss is more ergonomic than either (review below):
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Arca-Swiss-Monoball-Z1-Ballhead-Review.aspx


----------



## Eldar (Oct 27, 2014)

kirkcha said:


> Thank you for all the great recommendations. The Uniqball is a new one to me and looks interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are considering a future upgrade of your tripod to something bigger, like a Gitzo 3-series or RRS 3-series, the BH-55 may well make sense and be a good choice. I have been very happy with that head. But I can use my 2540F, which is quite close to your 2542L, and the BH-40 with a 1DX/70-200 f2.8L IS II combo, with absolutely no problem. By weighing down the tripod, using the built in hook, I am sure I could also go further, but then I would normally prefer gimbal heads.


----------



## kirkcha (Oct 29, 2014)

Eldar said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the great recommendations. The Uniqball is a new one to me and looks interesting.
> ...



Thanks Eldar, I think I have decided on RRS and good to know the BH-40 is more than enough for my current needs. Just need to decided about future upgrades. Since I am only a couple hours away from RRS seems like a good excuse for a road trip to get my hands on them. Really appreciate everyones input, so many great choices.


----------

